# Trumbull, CT - WTB Fisher/Western wiring



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Looking for a 26357 harness and a 28587 harness. Thanks.


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

I have both harnesses and they are new in the original packaging. 26357 is $140. and the 28587 is $100. shipping should be about $12 to $15 to Trumbull


----------

